# Mountaincamp Method



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Joe, 
Thanks for the photos. They look to have come through the winter well. Good luck this spring.

Scott


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Joe:

The Italians look strong. You looking to split them? Are they queens from last season? From a package? When were the pics taken?


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> Joe:
> 
> The Italians look strong. You looking to split them? Are they queens from last season? From a package? When were the pics taken?


The Italians were headed by a 2007 queen and the photo was taken yesterday afternoon. That hive was from 2 summer splits that I wasnt sure would make it through winter so I combined them. Yep I think I will split them. At this time growth is still my number 1 focus. I will reply to that email right now.

JoeMcc


----------

